
How the People of Maricopa County Brought Down ‘America’s Toughest Sheriff’ - okket
https://www.aclu.org/blog/speak-freely/how-people-maricopa-county-brought-down-americas-toughest-sheriff
======
savethefuture
Lets not forget that George Soros was the one who funded the campaign against
Arpaio. (He spent $2 million to do so)

